# Veil or full suit?



## brazosdog02 (Feb 5, 2013)

I got a veil in a startup kit from bee-commerce. I have no clue how it ties. It has a long drawstring off the front of it. I'm interested in figuring it out but also knowing if this veil is ok or if I should order a full suit. 

Tips?


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

Just a jacket with a hood is a good option.


----------



## KMP (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeah, a jacket is not a bad idea, because things can get a bit messy (smoker, propolis, honey, wax, etc.). Of course, if you come home from work in a business suit and want to work the bees immediately then a full suit might be a good idea.

I was happy my first year with the jacket and hat/veil. You might consider tucking your pants cuffs into your socks. (There seems to be a Murphy's Law that says "If there's a bee crawling on the grass, she'll end up on your leg.") 

-K


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

This really depends on whether or not you have the gentle bees or aggressive bees. My first 2 hives on the first season really are aggressive bees. They would chase and stung me even with the full suit on. It was like cat
chasing mouse all Summer long. I even got the video of them chasing me inside my truck and out almost 300
yards away. I have to run to get away from them. Imagine that. Now they are all dead. 
So even with a full suit on they can still try to sting you. But now my gentle hive is easy to work with a veil
on. Sometimes I don't even wear the veil anymore on a hive check. So I rarely wear my suit now working with gentle bees. But you'll never know what kind of bees you will have. And every season something is different
about their attitudes. So if you need to then buy if not then can wait to see what you have first.


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

The veil string should be pulled taut to close the veil around your neck, and then wrapped around your body before tying (most common is around the waist, strings going in different directions so they meet for tying after wrapping). As to the veil versus full suit debate what matters is your confidence in the equipment to allow you to work your bees. There are times when I will "just" use a veil, especially when I am only going to have a hive open for a few moments and I want to be sure I won't get stung on my face, though most of the time I use a jacket w/ attached veil. An observation - I've learned the hard way that bees can and will sting through jeans. If that is going to be an issue for you a full suit will be a good idea.


----------



## BayHighlandBees (Feb 13, 2012)

Veil's been enough for me.


----------



## TRIMMAN (Apr 15, 2012)

only use a veil and light smoke


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

You may be interested in this current thread on tying drawstrings:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?278836-How-to-tie-bee-veil-with-strings-in-front


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

I mostly use a soft cloth hatted veil with the rigid round screen (I think I see better out of this type of screen). With this I'll add a light colored long sleeve shirt and sometimes straps around my ankles to keep any suprises from crawling up the pants legs.  I even did a cutout last year with a veil and t-shirt...got about a dozen stings during it all, but wasn't too bad, at least half the stings were my fault.

I do have a GB jacket if I need more protection but I'm a little iffy on the veil at the moment...I've gotta call Susie.

Ed


----------



## Rusty Hills Farm (Mar 24, 2010)

You're in Texas? Then I think it would be reasonable to have a full suit available to you. Y'never know what you are gonna come upon. But for working your own hives, I bet a veil is all you'll really need and, if you're like me, half the time you'll forget to put it on!


Rusty


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Good catch, Rusty. I didn't pay attention to bd2's location. I think I would want to have a suit available, also.

Ed


----------



## brazosdog02 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hmmmm.....Yeah, im in texas. Maybe the beekeeping class in Brenham will have them for sale.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

sfisher said:


> Just a jacket with a hood is a good option.


:thumbsup:


----------



## brazosdog02 (Feb 5, 2013)

My veil has strings in the front, but it has some sort of loop in the back and im not sure if the strings are supposed to pass through that or not.


----------



## MtnMama (Feb 20, 2013)

brazosdog02 said:


> Hmmmm.....Yeah, im in texas. Maybe the beekeeping class in Brenham will have them for sale.


try amazon or ebay! i'm happy with mine from amazon and saved lots of money


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

brazosdog02 said:


> My veil has strings in the front, but it has some sort of loop in the back and im not sure if the strings are supposed to pass through that or not.


Is your veil a helmet with separate veil or a soft hat with sewn on veil? Both my soft hat veil and helmet/veil combo have the string in the back with the loop in the front. ??

Ed


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

brazosdog02 said:


> My veil has strings in the front, but it has some sort of loop in the back and im not sure if the strings are supposed to pass through that or not.


Turn it 180 degrees, now the loopis in the front!


----------



## brazosdog02 (Feb 5, 2013)

LOL...except the mesh will be in the back and the cotton is hard for me to see through.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Oh, minor issue!  Sounds like the manufacturer was asleep that day.


----------



## brazosdog02 (Feb 5, 2013)

Ill cut a hole for my eyes to see through!


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

It would make a great mask for robbing banks, not that I suggest you do that.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

If the strings are sewn to the front with the loop in back, I'd always keep the strings run through the back loop and simply put each arm through each loop and then pull the strings around to your front to tie.


----------



## bobbarker (May 23, 2012)

I just use a veil and gloves. I've got a dedicated long sleeve shirt that I tuck into my jeans which are tucked into my socks. I'll never get into a beekeeping calendar that way, but it has worked well so far.


----------



## brazosdog02 (Feb 5, 2013)

Do you guys have any preference on full suits that arent too expensive from Dadant or elsewhere that you like? I was looking at this:

http://www.dadant.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=34_64&products_id=1088

or

http://www.dadant.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=34_64&products_id=767


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Barry said:


> It would make a great mask for robbing banks, not that I suggest you do that.


I still startle my dogs when I walk back to the house from the beeyard wearing my veil...not that I would raise my arms up in a Frankenstein walk or anything... 

Ed


----------



## chevydmax04 (May 11, 2009)

I always wear a suit and veil, and the as soon as you get stung in the face, or right under your eye like I did, you also will wear at least a jacket and veil. When she got me under the eye, I obviously jumped back and dropped the frame I had in my hands, now I am running across the field one eye locked shut, and a bunch of really pissed off bees trying to get a piece of me as well. Never again will I be in that position, it's just not worth the risk. The jacket and veil only makes sense for protection of your face, I seldom wear gloves and if I take a kiss or two from the girls on my hands that is not a big deal.


----------



## thenance007 (May 25, 2011)

I purchased disposable coveralls from Home Depot for $10 (http://www.homedepot.com/p/t/100388975?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&keyword=disposable+coveralls&storeId=10051&superSkuId=203618299&N=5yc1v&R=100388975#.UTam5vIcO1A and with a bit of duct tape reinforcing a few seams, am still wearing them going into my 3rd year. The good: I've never been stung through them. The bad: they are hotter than hades in hot weather. I wear rubber boots pulled up over them. That is when I wear a suit at all, which mostly I don't. But occasionally the bees are in a bad mood, particularly in a dearth, so it is nice to have protection available without spending a fortune. There is also a breathable version available now, but I don't know how stingproof it is.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Good idea for the home depot coverall. You can use the heavy duty plastic silver color tape to tape a pair of gloves to the suit too. Since it is plastic, you can open up the under arm for ventilation using the veil net or something similar to cover the seams. And open as many holes as you want to for ventilation. Now I am thinking to use the round patch ventilation holes at non sensitive areas so the bees cannot go in. At least this
will make the suit a lot cooler in the summer time. What do you think?


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

What chevydmax04 said... I *have not* been stung on the face and I don't want to be so I wear a veil whenever I'm going into a hive. I will get around the hives and replace feed jars on the inner covers BUT if I take the inner cover off I'm going to have a veil on. I was standing beside a hive one day (no veil) watching the bees on the porch...suddenly this little hussy walked out on the porch and without hesitation made a hard left turn and made a "beeline" toward my face. I was probably 5' from the hive entrance and only had time to turn my face to the side...she buried it in my neck beside my adams apple. I'm gonna have a veil on when I go in the hive...undoubtedly. 

Ed


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

I will always wear a veil as well, I'm already ugly enough to compound that with a pug face! I have fencing veils by them selves and also a ventilated jacket/veil combo. I guess I am just different in every way because I have never been stung through my jeans, but have been stung through thin work out pants! As far as tucking socks into my pants, I will NEVER do that again! It's not fun getting drilled in the ankles while your holding a deep full of bees trying to reverse them! That pretty much sucked!


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Ed, does that mean you have the aggressive honey bees? Mine would not normally do that. At least I don't think they are that aggressive when I'm near them. If my bees are like that I would requeen them fast. I don't like the aggressive bees. I have been opening up the inner hive cover everyday sometimes 4 times a day to peek inside. There are lots of bees 
feeding but not fly out to sting me like that unless I teased them with a small stick. Then they are really at a defensive side and buzzing their wings "on intruder alert!" mode ready to attack. Here is a pic I took after lifting up the inner cover while they were feeding on honey.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh, no, no, no. My bees would not normally do that, either. My mentors don't tolerate aggressive bees and I kinda follow their lead. They breed for gentle bees...primarily they focus on bees with heavy caucasian traits to them. That (gentleness) trait makes sense to me and thankfully the bees I've gotten from them have been gentle and the couple of feral colonies I've worked with have been gentle, too. One cutout I wore a veil and a t-shirt...no long sleeved shirt (though I did get a few stings, being cooler was worth it).

I guess what I was saying is that bees are unpredictable. Even a gentle hive can have some mavericks in it and sometimes the entire colony can simply have a snotty attitude...maybe one of the drones said something derogatory about one of those 50,000 ladies' pollen basket and the ladies are just not happy. Who knows? 

Whatever the case, work at your own comfort level...mine is to protect my face and eyes while I've got the hive opened. 

Ed


----------



## thenance007 (May 25, 2011)

The only times I have gotten stung on the face, I have been wearing a veil, although that really only taught me the value of wearing my veil. One little lady managed to find her way in while I was in full suit, and nailed me on the eyelid when I swatted her (my bad!). Made me really think about how it could have been my eyeball. This past week, 2 divebombed me and stung my jaw through my veil that was sitting too close to my face. Later figured out it was the conditioner I'd used that day that apparently has some banana oil or something in it--I was 50 ft. from the hive and they attacked with no warning. I just figure that any town of 60,000 is gonna have at least one crazy--at least the girls only have one bullet in their guns!

The worst I've ever been stung was having my socks pulled up over my pants instead of slipping on my rubber boots. They were everywhere and difficult to get off the socks as they could get a good grip. Won't do that again!


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

007, sometimes we just have to accept the fact that they really don't like us, eh?  I've had a couple of times while working a hive that maybe I've had them opened a bit too long and they get aggravated with me....when I can hear them bouncing off my veil I know it's time to start shutting things down and mighty happy that I've got that veil on!

The sock thing... I pretty much always wear tennis shoes and put a strap around the bottom of my bluejeans legs. One day I'll get zapped for that small open area around the ankles. Having a large area of sock material exposed just hasn't seemed like a good idea to *me*...for others it appears to work fine, to each his/her on. It is, shall we say, interesting to look down and see several bees hovering around your shoe looking towards the dark openings up your britches legs! 

Ed


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi, Ed. You are right. Bees seem simple but they are unpredictable. It is better to be safe than sorry, I think. Now I am thinking to make a fence mask using window screen. Is there a plan for that on the net? I am thinking a window screen will allow me to see better than the black color veil net. I am not going to jink myself but so far my face, legs and angles are still fine.


----------



## buzz abbott (Mar 6, 2012)

I have a full suit, which I like for the protection as the bee are sometimes aggressive. I think if I were starting new, I would opt for a jacket and veil, because of the heat factor.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

beepro said:


> <snip> Now I am thinking to make a fence mask using window screen. Is there a plan for that on the net? I am thinking a window screen will allow me to see better than the black color veil net.


The black (on the inside) helps cut down reflections and glare as you look through it. Susie with Golden Bee has a screen that is black on the inside but painted white on the outside to reduce bee interest in the black "face".

I bought a fold-up screen for a helmet a while back. My intentions (when I get around to it  ) is to cut the front screen out and replace it with a clear plastic pane. I think somebody here or on another forum has worked on a design like that.

Ed


----------

